# Hey Stingray peeps. Any Lemon Peelers out there??



## Darthvader (Aug 10, 2020)

Would love to see yours.


----------



## Rollo (Aug 10, 2020)

... My powder coated '69 ...


----------



## stoney (Aug 10, 2020)

Nice looking Lemon Rollo.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Aug 10, 2020)

Original Disc Brake Bike


----------



## HARPO (Sep 10, 2020)

1969 that was my brother-in-laws. 100% original, right down to the tubes.


----------



## Bartdude (Sep 18, 2020)

_

_


----------



## Logan64 (Sep 22, 2020)

Here you are friend


----------

